# New Product - Acari Drill Free Rooftop Mounting Platform



## Strobesnmore

Heres a new product we are distributing. Most of the information is on the site but I have to tell you its really awesome. For guys who want a permanent look without the holes this is the mount for you. We have already installed a few and they are easy and very clean looking. We only have the 24 inch models in stock but longer ones are coming.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/acari-drill--free-rooftop-mounting-platform.html


----------



## ff1241

It's also nice that it looks like it will get the flat LED lightbars up a little higher to see. I was thinking about how I wanted to fix that problme. I think I'm going to get one with some of my Christmas money. Do you have any pictures with a Sound Off mini Pinnacle light bar?

Will this fit the older 2006 GMC and Chevy body type??


----------



## The Lone Plower

That's pretty slick, I like it.

Only shows fitting 06- present SDs. Any idea if they'll be offering these to fit the older trucks?


.


----------



## Strobesnmore

Right now those are the only kits they offer. They all use the same main unit but the spacers are all a bit different for the vehicles. I only have stock pics.


----------



## Top Dog

do you think that would work for CB antennas???? that is great idea


price????????


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

199.99 on the link he has posted.


----------



## mortician79

I need one for my 08 Dodge Ram quad cab. I didn't see my truck listed?, will they be coming down the road?, I have the same lightbar in the video, except it had a cig. lighter plug, which I would need to change (or should I just buy a different light?). I love the look of this, great design!tymusic


----------



## Helldyce

*Looks Great*

This is what I have been looking for to mount my new Code 3 Forntier on. I just ordered one for my new 2011 Silverado HD. Hope you have one in stock for me. It really looks great. ThanksThumbs Up


----------



## Helldyce

*Back Rack interference?*

Just wondering if this bracket will interfere with a Back Rack or Pro Rack that is mounted on the truck. Have you installed any on a truck with a Back Rack?


----------



## Strobesnmore

We do have them in stock and I know the dodge mount is coming soon. I had a customer in today asking about using it with the back rack and from the looks of it, it should be fine but didn't actually install it on the truck.


----------



## mortician79

Let me know when you have the mount for the Dodge.


----------



## Dissociative

Top Dog;1162230 said:


> do you think that would work for CB antennas???? that is great idea
> 
> price????????


doubtful...cbs ground through the body mostly....that looks like aluminum and may or may not provide a decent grounding point..


----------



## groundbreakers

yah there is another contraption out there called the baja rack or somthing like that .. way to gawdy for me ... mini bar with rubber covered magnets works just as well .... good luck with sales ...


----------



## Helldyce

*Love it so far*

I have installed the new roof mount system on my truck. Here is a picture.Thumbs Up


----------



## Helldyce

1 more picture.


----------



## snowjim88

*Applications*



Dissociative;1168516 said:


> doubtful...cbs ground through the body mostly....that looks like aluminum and may or may not provide a decent grounding point..


I ran into that problem. Just run a grounding wire to the body inside the brake light hole. Seemed to work just fine. I have been very pleased with this product so far.

Also, I did not see a link to the website, so ill make it easier for everyone else.

www.acariproducts.com

There is a great installation video for those who still arent exactly sure how it attaches. Hope this helps.


----------



## mortician79

I am most likely getting a 2011 Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi Crew Cab in a couple days. I had an 2008 Ram Quad Cab and had a magnetic mouted lightbar. I want something better.

I checked your site and I don't see anything listed for Dodge, do you have anything?


----------



## mortician79

mortician79;1270778 said:


> I am most likely getting a 2011 Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi Crew Cab in a couple days. I had an 2008 Ram Quad Cab and had a magnetic mouted lightbar. I want something better.
> 
> I checked your site and I don't see anything listed for Dodge, do you have anything?


Any thoughts??tymusic


----------



## snowjim88

I called ACARI on Friday because I was telling a friend about it and they were wondering about Dodge as well so I figured I could kill two birds with one stone. They said that they are now shipping dodge kits. I would suggest giving them a call, but it sounds as though you will be just fine with a 2011 2500 crew cab. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hotdog1922

The video shows it's connected to the 3rd light power I assume. How do you turn the light on and off? I have the wiring and switch for a beacon light can I reach the wiring through the light and use that wire?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

What kind of truck do you have? If you have a 01 and up gm there will be a cargo lamp switch and aa aux switch. The aux switch will have wiring taped to the roof of the truck. If you take the 3rd break light out and use a flashlight and look into where you took the light out above the drivers side rear headliner it'll be up there. Use the aux. Wires to wire in your new lightbar.


----------



## Hotdog1922

I have a 2011 GMC Denali HD


----------



## john1066

How well will this work if you wanted to put something on the rack


----------



## natureguy

I just got my 2002 F350 SD repainted. I found this and fell in love. it will save my paint from rusty magnetic mounts that would scratch it, and allow me to mount my 36" Code 3 light bar to it. cant wait for it to arrive... I will post a pic after I get it mounted.


----------



## George C

I thought I would toss in a pic of mine. A Whelen Mini Liberty II sits on top
I had my local body shop paint the unit to match my truck.


----------



## George C

Pic 2.
Easy installation.
I've had two of these. The last one sat on top of my truck for four years with zero issues.


----------



## George C

My old truck


----------

